# Best Kentucky blue grass seed for low cut lawn



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

Looking for the best seed for low hoc 5/8
To 1".


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

If you are looking at a monostand, bewitched is the best I've seen. I have blueberry and I think it has less color at that HOC.

BUT, check NTEP for your area and reference the different schedules with scores at different HOC.

What's good in one area may not be in another. Hoc is another variable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mazama color looks really dark against Bewitched. Check Kove video.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5204&p=154631#p153883


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

This is a fresh mow of blueberry at 1.5 in. All the fas has grown out of this. In 2 days it will be 3 shades darker, but I will have to mow again.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So for KBG is it preferred to have a monostand? I'm used to TTTF where usually you have a 3 or 4 way blend.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> So for KBG is it preferred to have a monostand? I'm used to TTTF where usually you have a 3 or 4 way blend.


Doesn't have to be just one cultivar. My vote is bewitched , monostand or include it in the blend. I agree with @HoosierLawnGnome check and reference NTEP


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't have photos of a full reno yet, but I would suggest a 3-way blend of Bewitched/Mazama/Beyond. I have mostly used Bewitched on overseeds and mini renos for the last few years, and loved it. I purchased a 50/50 blend of Mazama and Beyond and used it for a dormant seed for this past winter on top of a fall Bewitched overseed. I planted some pots of a 3-way blend early spring and will be using them at a certain point.


----------



## crazymas0n (Apr 19, 2019)

I would check out Ryan Knorr's lawn reno on YouTube. He did a KBG and ryegrass mix and cuts his lawn quite short, it looks fantastic.

https://youtu.be/T6ZLVkpf10I


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ksturfguy a mono gives you a consistent grow and look. A blend gives you disease resistance.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I used Bluenote, Skye, Midnight (bluebank is the new version of it) and Everest. I think they blend well and have filled in almost completely since seeding in the fall. Color is great and getting darker by the week. Seed Super Store is also useful in summarizing NTEP trials and picking one for your particular needs (shade, color, vigor, disease resistance).


----------

